# The Jeffrey Epstein Scandal



## AWP (Jul 23, 2019)

The background on this is a bit long, so I grabbed the first two hits given to me by Google. Short version: an alleged financier and convicted sex offender was arrested on Federal chrages for the sex trafficking of minors in FL and NY. The scandal has already claimed former Labor Secretary, Alexander Acosta, since Mr. Acosta was the prosecutor in 2008 who let Epstein off with little more than a slap on the wrist.

The articles explain why this could be a big deal.

As the Epstein Case Grows, Manhattan and DC Brace for Impact

Giuliani warns Epstein case could 'implicate a lot of people'


----------



## Brill (Jul 23, 2019)

The idea that he has a safe full of blackmail videos and ensuing crying caused a flood from in DC.

Flash flood warning issued for Washington metro area


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 23, 2019)

“He Said Not to Tell Anyone”: How Trump Kept Tabs on Jeffrey Epstein


> In the months before he ran for president, Donald Trump was in conversation with _National Enquirer_ owner David Pecker about his old acquaintance, Jeffrey Epstein, and how his sexual abuse scandal might affect the Clintons. “Trump said that Pecker had told him that the pictures of Clinton that Epstein had from his island were worse,” recalls a former Trump Organization employee.
> 
> Perhaps the most revealing commentary *Donald Trump* has offered on *Jeffrey Epstein,* the disgraced financier who pleaded not guilty this week to sex trafficking and conspiracy, occurred in late February 2015, onstage at the annual Conservative Political Action Conference. Trump, then flirting with a presidential run, was fielding softballs from Fox News host *Sean Hannity* when a lightning round of questions turned to a favorite topic: *Bill Clinton.* “Nice guy, Trump said. “Got a lot of problems coming up, in my opinion, with the famous island with Jeffrey Epstein,” he added, seemingly veering off topic. “Lot of problems.”
> 
> ...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 23, 2019)

Who is Jeffrey Epstien, accused of sexually abusing teen girls? - Miami Herald


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 23, 2019)

What a sick fuck who needs the death penalty.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 23, 2019)

Marine0311 said:


> What a sick fuck who needs the death penalty.



^^^^One shot. One kill.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 23, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> ^^^^One shot. One kill.



Pieces of shit like this deserve a slow painful death by thousands of "black anacondas" shoved down his throat and up his ass.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 23, 2019)

AWP said:


> The background on this is a bit long, so I grabbed the first two hits given to me by Google. Short version: an alleged financier and convicted sex offender was arrested on Federal chrages for the sex trafficking of minors in FL and NY. The scandal has already claimed former Labor Secretary, Alexander Acosta, since Mr. Acosta was the prosecutor in 2008 who let Epstein off with little more than a slap on the wrist.
> 
> The articles explain why this could be a big deal.
> 
> ...


Acosta was the second guy to try and prosecute him, he got probation for the 1st offense.  Everyone is also letting the FL AG off the hook (Democrat, go figure).
NY AG (Cyrus Vance II (?)) tried to get him off the sex offender list.
CNN Cuomo and a couple other CNN names are also being thrown around.


----------



## Box (Jul 23, 2019)

I expect nothing short of a media shitshow of biblical proportions - complete with political mudslinging, finger pointing, denials, media hit pieces, and more conspiracy theories than any one event since the assassination of JFK.

Unless there is a chance that a promoneint democrat could go to prison - in which case there will be a media blackout with the hocus-focus put on something racist that some random celebrity may, or may not have said.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 23, 2019)

Acosta's resignation as Sec of Labor as a direct result of his decision a decade earlier is an odd precedent.  He was confirmed by Senate in 2017.  Anyone with issues about how the case was handled should've spoke up then; it was well known.  It's a bit disingenuous for the press to continue to tie him to Epstein almost in a way that implies he was complicit in Epstein's activities.

As for Epstein and those actually associated with his activities (I hope every single one is identified), there is a special little place in hell for them.  Until then, I'd like to see him sharing residency with El Chapo in Supermax.

Fuck that guy.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 23, 2019)

When the list of names comes out- and it’s LONG- of who frequently visited Epstein’s island and NY/FL/CA properties for what seems to be the sexual assault/rape of underage minors, people’s heads are going to freaking explode. 

America as a whole is not ready for what is about to be brought into the light. 

I hope every single one of them burn.


----------



## Box (Jul 23, 2019)

*America as a whole is not ready for what is about to be brought into the light. *

Too true.

It has always been my opinion that most Americans don't WANT to know what happens behind the curtains - there is far too much hard work associated with acknowledging that something is wrong. 
Its also been my observation that very often - people "know" a lot more than they are willing to acknowledge for those same reasons.
Being forced to acknowledge the freak show that is about to be exposed may actually drive some folks over the edge of sanity. 

George Carlin would say that the entire human race is a freak show - and if you were born in America - you've got front row seats.  Well, it looks like those front row seats may be at the cultural equivalent of 'Gallagher' concert without the protective plastic sheeting.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 23, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> America as a whole is not ready for what is about to be brought into the light.


It will certainly be a challenge of morals and integrity for many.  

Will they continue to support/make excuses for the people they like that are exposed or will demand they be held accountable?


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jul 23, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> America as a whole is not ready for what is about to be brought into the light.



America, GB, Europe, Israel, etc.  I think this is going to be very large globally.  I am with your thoughts, I hope the people involved burn and those involved aren't able to wiggle away.


----------



## Brill (Jul 23, 2019)

My money is on that he breaks his neck from a slip in the shower.


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 23, 2019)

I think I've seen that movie!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 23, 2019)

I've had a buddy ranting about this guy and a whole shit load of sealed indictments to come. He has been talking about it for the better part of 2 years. I kinda started to think he was a bit off his rocker. Now I'm not so sure...

I hope they lock away anyone who is remotely involved, regardless who or what they are. That is some evil shit that guy was doing and they should prosecute the DA team who failed to lock Epstein away. Fucking unbelievable how corrupt our government has become at all levels.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 23, 2019)

AWP said:


> The background on this is a bit long, so I grabbed the first two hits given to me by Google. Short version: an alleged financier and convicted sex offender was arrested on Federal chrages for the sex trafficking of minors in FL and NY. The scandal has already claimed former Labor Secretary, Alexander Acosta, since Mr. Acosta was the prosecutor in 2008 who let Epstein off with little more than a slap on the wrist.
> 
> The articles explain why this could be a big deal.
> 
> ...



Acosta had a press conference about this and was pretty clear.  If his office didn't take the case, he'd have done no time.  The attempt to blame him is kind of stupid.  Did they do enough? I'd say no.  But compared to the State of Florida, they at least did something.


----------



## Brill (Jul 23, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I've had a buddy ranting about this guy and a whole shit load of sealed indictments to come. He has been talking about it for the better part of 2 years. I kinda started to think he was a bit off his rocker. Now I'm not so sure...
> 
> I hope they lock away anyone who is remotely involved, regardless who or what they are. That is some evil shit that guy was doing and they should prosecute the DA team who failed to lock Epstein away. Fucking unbelievable how corrupt our government has become at all levels.



Mueller: hold my beer.

Key Mueller witness George Nader hit with underage sex trafficking, child porn charges


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 23, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> ^^^^One shot. One kill.



I'm being nice. People who do that need to be just taken out back and shot period. Yeah a trial and I get all that but for sickos like him there is no "cure"


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 24, 2019)

Nothing of substance to add but I remember reading on certain message boards quite a few years back about how there were child prostitution rings on these islands in FL held by the political elite. At the time I just brushed it off as the extreme end of the members of the board going off on their own tangent.

Absolutely mind boggling and sickening to see that it and so much more is likely true.


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 24, 2019)

I think a bullet or death is too good for this shit stain. Drop in general population and let all his new "husbands" have their way with him.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 24, 2019)

The Epstein Case Puts New Focus on Old Names—Including Clinton


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 24, 2019)

Wonder which intel agency Epstein worked for?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 24, 2019)

Slipped and fell...
Accused sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein injured in federal jail in Manhattan: NBC News


----------



## Box (Jul 24, 2019)

Nothing suspicious about that - he is probably going to start having frequent "mishaps" - there are a lot of rich and powerful people that need for him to have a tragic accident ASAP


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 24, 2019)

Box said:


> Nothing suspicious about that - he is probably going to start having frequent "mishaps" - there are a lot of rich and powerful people that need for him to have a tragic accident ASAP


LoL.  Yep, he just didn't fall hard enough this time.   But wait for it...I hear those shower floors are a bitch when they're wet.


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 25, 2019)

Maybe I'm the only one here, but I want him to live. Let out all the names that were involved and let us watch it all burn to the ground. Then after the fires have died down, let Mr. Epstein have his series of unfortunate events.


----------



## Box (Jul 25, 2019)

Make no mistakes - I'd like few things more than seeing him dragged into court along with his associates so the american people can see american royalty unmasked and then watch a few of our noble elites rot in prison.

I'd enjoy seeing the "Hyp-ocracy" face the legal consequences of his actions and then to provide testimony against the American oligarchs that have spent so many years enjoying his silence but I'm not holding my breath.

I just dont have enough residual faith in the American just-us system for either of those things to happen.   I imagine an Epstein trial might look (and sound) a lot like Bob Muellers Congressional tesitmony.
I expect that he will either buy himself out of trouble, or fall victim to an odd yet completely explainable accidental death.  Far too many "important" public figures are involved in this for "justice" to be allowed to go forward.

To borrow from a popular internet meme, "Epstein and his ilk will get off light_ - *...prove me wrong*_"


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 25, 2019)

Box said:


> Nothing suspicious about that - he is probably going to start having frequent "mishaps" - there are a lot of rich and powerful people that need for him to have a tragic accident ASAP


Disagree, if  he's smart enough to have videos, then he's smart enough to have backups and release this to the European press if something happens to me.

They are also releasing 10K worth of documents from his earlier trials.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 25, 2019)

Let his victims take his money, give him life, then stick him in gen pop and let what happens happen. After they get tired of fucking him they will kill him.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 25, 2019)

Yeah, they need this dude isolated until this trial pops off, just like Ol' Chappo. Until he ends up in SuperMax.


----------



## Brill (Jul 25, 2019)

Think about this: same DOJ swore to a judge that Flynn, Page, Pappa D, and Manafort were all agents of a foreign power (Russia).

I dunno if this is law or politics.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 25, 2019)

Robert Mueller was head of the FBI when  Attorney General for the Southern District of Florida Acosta was being told to back off.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 25, 2019)

Man, if this President is good for one thing, it's bringing _all the crazy_ out into the open, no matter what side you are on.... This thing would likely have either never happened or been swept under the MSN rug had ol' Hitlery been in the oval office right now. No way MSNBC was going to plaster Bill Clinton all over the place on the Lolita Express etc... 

But President Trump met him...like 20 years ago...and now we have to know...


----------



## Gunz (Jul 26, 2019)

More Slick Willy adventures, apparently:

_...'How Epstein entered Clinton’s orbit remains unclear. When the president released his initial statement on Epstein, he did not explain the multiple other trips he appears to have taken on the financier’s plane—including one flight to Westchester with Epstein, his alleged madam Ghislaine Maxwell, and an “unnamed female...”'_


EXCLUSIVE: Jeffrey Epstein Visited Clinton White House Multiple Times in Early ’90s


----------



## Gunz (Jul 26, 2019)

Box said:


> Nothing suspicious about that - he is probably going to start having frequent "mishaps" - there are a lot of rich and powerful people that need for him to have a tragic accident ASAP]


----------



## Box (Jul 26, 2019)

I hope they dont get Robert Mueller to investigate this guy - we'll NEVER figure out what really happened.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 26, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Wonder which intel agency Epstein worked for?


*Working for. 

Alternative truth seekers say Moussad.


----------



## Dame (Jul 27, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> View attachment 28657



We may need an entire thread just for the list of threats.



> A Florida lawmaker says she has gotten threats since asking the governor to order an investigation into why financier Jeffrey Epstein was allowed out on work release while serving a jail sentence.
> 
> Democratic state Sen. Lauren Book told news outlets Thursday she has received a dozen threatening text messages and phone calls telling her to back off from pushing a probe into the Palm Beach County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> Book said one message read, "Little girl, you better stop."


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 27, 2019)

"Little girl you better stop"

That's pretty fucked up.


----------



## AWP (Aug 10, 2019)

Cue the "Clintons (insert others here) killed him" memes.

https://abcnews.go.com/US/jeffrey-e...cker-dies-suicide-officials/story?id=64881684



> Jeffrey Epstein, the disgraced millionaire who was facing federal sex trafficking charges, died by suicide Friday night in his Lower Manhattan jail cell, three law enforcement officials told ABC News.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 10, 2019)

ok 



Seriously, good riddance. 

He'd been on suicide watch at Manhattan CC, but I'm thinking nobody was taking that job very seriously. He saved himself a shivving later in general population.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 10, 2019)

Likely it went a bit more like this....


----------



## Brill (Aug 10, 2019)

AWP said:


> Cue the "Clintons (insert others here) killed him" memes.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/jeffrey-e...cker-dies-suicide-officials/story?id=64881684



Anyone else just hear a collective “whew” from politicians on both sides?


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 10, 2019)

I'd rather have seen him rot in a cell in GP.


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 10, 2019)

AWP said:


> Cue the "Clintons (insert others here) killed him" memes.
> 
> Jeffrey Epstein, accused sex trafficker, dies by suicide: Officials




There is no justice in the world.


----------



## Jaknight (Aug 10, 2019)

The deep state strikes again


----------



## Box (Aug 10, 2019)

It's easy to hang yourself in prison while on a 24/7 suicide watch if you travel in certain circles.   
Who knows, Maybe Ellis Boyd Redding helped him get some rope - I've heard tell that ole' Ellis Boyd has "_been known to locate certain things from time to time_."

Besides - he was on a 24/7 SUICIDE watch - not a 24/7 Arkancide watch.
Two completely different things.

Nothing to see here - move along.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 10, 2019)

What's the likelihood he paid a guard x amount of money to turn a blind eye for a few minutes?


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 10, 2019)

Mother.  Fucker.  

One can only hope he had all his secrets written down to be delivered publicly upon his death.  But I'm sure I've just watched too many movies.

This was the easy way out for him and those figures involved.  I wanted to see him have to endure it all.  There is no way this should've happened, especially after his earlier incident.  But there will be no real investigation. There is no justice.

Mother. Fucker.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 10, 2019)

I wonder who suicided him?

Yeah I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## DZ (Aug 10, 2019)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 10, 2019)

Ya know... I always wondered what 24/7 suicide watch meant...

And now I know. It's shorthand for -  "Let's watch him 24/7 to see when he commits suicide."

LL


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 10, 2019)

So as not to disappoint:


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 10, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Ya know... I always wondered what 24/7 suicide watch meant...
> 
> And now I know. It's shorthand for -  "Let's watch him 24/7 to see when he commits suicide."
> 
> LL


To be clear though, it is largely reported that he was NOT on suicide watch, which perhaps begs even more questions given his earlier "incident".


----------



## Brill (Aug 10, 2019)

AWP said:


> Cue the "Clintons (insert others here) killed him" memes.



Roger Sir!


----------



## Brill (Aug 10, 2019)

On Twitter:

Police release photo of unidentified female who was seen leaving the prison shortly before Jeffrey Epstein found dead in his cell.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 10, 2019)

AWP said:


> Cue the "Clintons (insert others here) killed him" memes


Cleared hot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160240257620697089
This is good too:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160239883077787648


----------



## Gunz (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Brill (Aug 10, 2019)

Babarino and Horshack did it.  Sorry, wrong Epstein.


----------



## Box (Aug 10, 2019)

Dear Mr Kotter,
Please excuse Jeffery for his absence from court.  After being caught trafficking children for the sexual exploits of social elitists he accidentally tripped and hung himself in his jail cell.
Signed,
Epstein's Mother


----------



## Gunz (Aug 10, 2019)

Wow...and I thought I was the only person here who remember's 70's TV sitcoms.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 10, 2019)

"So, a guy who could potentially bring down some of the most powerful men in the world and throw America's political elite into total chaos suddenly ends up dead at his own hand, in prison, immediately after being taken off of suicide watch, and there no video to back it up?  Now that, my friends, is a good conspiracy theory.

So what's going to happen now?  Well, for one thing it's going to be a lot harder to prosecute the people who partook of Epstein's services, and to get justice for the many young women who were victimized by him.  But there is also going to be an investigation into Epstein's death, directed by the highest levels of the Department of Justice.  So maybe we'll find out what really happened once that investigation is over.

Or not.  That's what makes conspiracy theories so interesting..."

*article*


----------



## Centermass (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Devildoc (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm not a conspiracy theorist... until now.  This is crazy.


----------



## Scarecrow (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Dame (Aug 10, 2019)

And....
Here comes the book.
Bill Clinton had a close friendship with pedophile Jeffrey Epstein


----------



## Topkick (Aug 10, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> So what's going to happen now?


Does anything ever really happen? My guess is... it'll just remain a conspiracy theory. I hope I'm wrong and justice is served...prolly not.


----------



## AWP (Aug 10, 2019)

Look at it another way, bipartisanship isn't dead in America.


----------



## Topkick (Aug 10, 2019)

AWP said:


> Look at it another way, bipartisanship isn't dead in America.


Exactly. Well said.


----------



## Brill (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## SaintKP (Aug 10, 2019)

AWP said:


> Look at it another way, bipartisanship isn't dead in America.




I strongly dislike this post and everything it implies.


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2019)

What are the odds of a plane crash, terrorist attack, mass shooting, etc. to distract us from the Epstein suicide?


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 11, 2019)

Dame said:


> And....
> Here comes the book.
> Bill Clinton had a close friendship with pedophile Jeffrey Epstein


I'm really not interested in the forthcoming books and sure as hell don't want to Hollyweird's shitty fucking movies about it but, sadly, we all know they're on the way.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 11, 2019)

AWP said:


> What are the odds of a plane crash, terrorist attack, mass shooting, etc. to distract us from the Epstein suicide?


What about TWO OF THEM. IN A 24 HOUR PERIOD. ONE A RACIST ATTACK ANDVTHE OTHER A LEFTIST. 

To all those blaming the Clintons- grow up. If this was a “deep state” move, it’s not the Clintons calling the shots. Bill had 26(!) flights to Pedo Island in the books.


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> To all those blaming the Clintons- grow up. If this was a “deep state” move, it’s not the Clintons calling the shots. Bill had 26(!) flights to Pedo Island in the books.



Bruh, what if the Clintons are innocent, but Trump did this to frame Hillary?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 11, 2019)

If we don't get our house in order the future is going to bleak, not just for our nation but the world. If the technocrats and political dynasties involved in this aren't purged we may as well hand terrain and resources over to our enemies.

This thing with Epstein isn't just an American issue, but an issue with the political ruling class of the western hemisphere and our allies. Our enemies are probably rejoicing that we still have so much rot in our system and missed a chance at disinfection.


----------



## Gordus (Aug 11, 2019)

It's a deeply global and not exclusively "West & Allies" issue. Ppls of the "West" are just less repressed and able to study such questions and release independent statistics and troubling reports, while they can somewhat rely on the justice system to protect them to some extent, whereas you tried that in Russia / China ..... well ....


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 11, 2019)

Hillary did that shit...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 11, 2019)

Gordus said:


> It's a deeply global and not exclusively "West & Allies" issue. The "West" is just less repressed and able to study such questions and release independent statistics and troubling reports, while ppl can somewhat rely on the justice system to protect them to some extent, whereas you tried that shit in Russia / China ..... well, don't.


Not surprising, China and Russia are both communist/socialist dumps run by dictators who've killed millions. The thing is, we aren't China or Russia. Americans are supposed to hold themselves to higher ideals, heck, western society is supposed to hold itself to higher ideals.

The Epstein events and the unabashed political corruption were seeing are a direct threat to the USA and her allied nations. Our enemies are laughing at us right now because this just another point of weakness they can pursue. Corruption is a disease that will kill democracy if left untreated.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2019)

*Wiki had to "lock" editing on this topic because....the internet!  LOL*


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2019)

Today’s form of entertainment has been watching the “Sunday morning” shows and listening to politicians who barely know who  Epstein is, try to sound more outraged than the last guy.


----------



## Brill (Aug 11, 2019)

Relax Snopes...it’s satire.

CDC: People With Dirt On Clintons Have 843% Greater Risk Of Suicide


----------



## Brill (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## DasBoot (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Jaknight (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Brill (Aug 11, 2019)

The Left flips out over Trump retweeting some dude talking about a chick possibly killing another dude (we’ve established the victim’s first name is NOT Juan)..while in Federal custody.  Still looking for similar outrage by same parties over Presidential candidate’s tweet:



> 5 years ago *Michael Brown was murdered by a white police officer* in Ferguson, Missouri. Michael was unarmed yet he was shot 6 times. I stand with activists and organizers who continue the fight for justice for Michael. We must confront systemic racism and police violence head on.



From the article:

*Warren’s claim that Wilson “murdered” Brown was found to be false by the Department of Justice* during the Obama administration...

Warren Accuses Police Officer Cleared by Obama's DOJ of Murdering Michael Brown

Edit: not JUST Warren have tweeted this lie but same with Harris



> *Michael Brown’s murder* forever changed Ferguson and America. His tragic death sparked a desperately needed conversation and a nationwide movement. We must fight for stronger accountability and racial equity in our justice system.



Gilibrand too


----------



## Brill (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Brill (Aug 12, 2019)

“Stop that”, they say, “you’ll go blind”, they say. What if he whacked his tally a bit too long and just passed out?



> According to the _New York Post, _court documents released the day before his death disclosed that *Epstein “had an insatiable sexual appetite” and “required three orgasms a day.”* If true, then how would Epstein go about indulging his sexual urges while in jail? One likely way would be *autoerotic asphyxiation, a practice by which an individual intentionally restricts the flow of oxygen to the brain for the purposes of sexual arousal.* The _Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of the American Psychiatric Association_ classifies this activity as a paraphilia or sexual perversion that is known to heighten masturbatory sensations. As described by researchers, depriving the brain of oxygen induces a lucid, semi-hallucinogenic *state of hypoxia, which, combined with orgasm, has been found to be highly addictive* and no less powerful than cocaine.



The Convenient Death of Jeffrey Epstein | The American Spectator | Politics Is Too Important To Be Taken Seriously.


----------



## Scarecrow (Aug 12, 2019)

Just three? Obviously never had the house to himself. 

What an amateur.


----------



## Board and Seize (Aug 12, 2019)

lindy said:


> Politics Is Too Important To Be Taken Seriously.



I _love_ that article title!

Pretty long-winded article just to say "autoerotic asphyxiation!" though...


----------



## Brill (Aug 13, 2019)

I’m not a police officer.  Seems like a search of Pedo Island would have been done closer to time of arrest rather than death.  I doubt it was a search but rather a “get”.

A dozen FBI agents raid Jeffrey Epstein's 'Pedophile Island'


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2019)

I try not to buy into conspiracy theories, but at this point any information about the case is suspect.

Maybe that's the point...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 13, 2019)

lindy said:


> I’m not a police officer.  Seems like a search of Pedo Island would have been done closer to time of arrest rather than death.  I doubt it was a search but rather a “get”.
> 
> A dozen FBI agents raid Jeffrey Epstein's 'Pedophile Island'



Ever see the FBI do a raid? It ain't a dozen agents. They come out in full force like in platoon strength, Everything is photographed and logged, etc. Every inch. A dozen agents for a island? Yeah, my bullshit meter is pegged with this whole deal.

Then again I lost faith with the FBI over the Hillary emails, Trump probe, and Strzok bullshit. I don't believe anything that comes out of that agency anymore.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 13, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Ever see the FBI do a raid? It ain't a dozen agents. They come out in full force like in platoon strength, Everything is photographed and logged, etc. Every inch. A dozen agents for a island? Yeah, my bullshit meter is pegged with this whole deal.
> 
> Then again I lost faith with the FBI over the Hillary emails, Trump probe, and Starck bullshit. I don't believe anything that comes out of that agency anymore.



Maybe they could only fit 12 guys in the boat. Y'know, like the Apostles.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 13, 2019)

Federal judge overseeing key lawsuit relating to pedophile Jeffrey Epstein dies

I mean 96 is 96, not everything is a conspiracy, the Clintons would never kill a federal judge.

Just a quinky dink...


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2019)

Placing a 96 YO judge in charge of a case like this? Uh, what?


----------



## Gunz (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't go in for conspiracies but there is so much money and power entangled in this, I wouldn't be surprised if a few others bite the dust before it's over. A lot of people with a lot to lose, up to and including financial ruin and imprisonment. Epstein had hidden cameras in the house and was in a perfect position to blackmail. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...9f3698-bd37-11e9-a8b0-7ed8a0d5dc5d_story.html


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 13, 2019)

Too many goofy things.  A statistics professor once said "once is a data point, twice is a pattern, three times is a trend".  Shit ain't right.


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2019)

Right now the Gallagher NCIS/ JAG team is watching this case like the '72 Dolphins watches a team that's gone 8-0. The odds say they won't make it that far, but you still know it is possible, so don't buy the champagne just yet.


----------



## Box (Aug 13, 2019)

Now we can add to the list of random coinky-dinks that one of the gaurds was only a 'part-time' temp and not a full blown corrections officer.

All is fine - remain calm


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 13, 2019)

Occam's Razor.

Everyone and their brother predicted Epstein's demise from the time of his arrest.  Yet this was seemingly ignored.  Now, everyone involved in prosecution acts shocked and outraged. They're either  grossly incompetent or complicit.  Neither leads to much confidence in any type of justice.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 13, 2019)

I know this is “out there”, but is it really so inconceivable to believe that the prison system simply is undermanned, overworked, and slightly incompetent?

That the man wanted to die, and took his opportunity?   One problem with conspiracy theories is that there usually has to be many people involved...most people are not capable of keeping their mouths shut.


----------



## Box (Aug 13, 2019)

Just five short weeks after arresting a guy on suspicion of running a global child sex trafficking scam to the worlds richest most powerful people, and only two weeks after a failed suicide attempt, the FBI swept in to "raid" his house - because physical evidence from the suspects home is always better two days after he's dead.  I agree- it might not be as "conspiratorial" as it seems - maybe the folks responsible for handling this case are just having a hard time walking in their unit-issued clown shoes without tripping over their own feet. 
There really isn't any single explanation that doesn't result in me feeling further disappointed in the current quality and management of the American just-us system.

Chief Clancy Wiggum should be holding a press conference to update us on the investigation later today.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 13, 2019)

The funny thing about the conspiracy theories in this case is that half accuses Trump, the other half accuses the Clintons.


----------



## Box (Aug 13, 2019)

In my heart of hearts - I wish I could find something that could be refreshingly referred to as "the funny thing" in this case.   When addressing the incompetence of ALL of our federal systems over the last few years, it seems like every turn leads to a road block or a pothole that no one wants to fix.  Nothing about my faith in government is funny anymore - it hasn't been funny for quite some time now.

It's why I prefer to rely on snarky partisan sarcasm to get me through the day.
...and coffee.
Snarky partisan sarcasm and well brewed coffee is what gets me through the day.


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm not a huge conspiracy theory guy, aside from the reptilian overlords, those are real. Granted it's an OP-ED but it paints a pretty good picture I think of the conversation being generated right now and how twitter and social media at large greatly affect our perception and thinking. 

Opinion | Epstein Suicide Conspiracies Show How Our Information System Is Poisoned


_Mr. Epstein’s apparent suicide is, in many ways, the post-truth nightmare scenario. The sordid story contains almost all of the hallmarks of stereotypical conspiratorial fodder: child sex-trafficking, powerful global political leaders, shadowy private jet flights, billionaires whose wealth cannot be explained. As a tale of corruption, it is so deeply intertwined with our current cultural and political rot that it feels, at times, almost too on the nose. The Epstein saga provides ammunition for everyone, leading one researcher to refer to Saturday’s news as the “Disinformation World Cup.”_


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 13, 2019)

lindy said:


> I’m not a police officer.  Seems like a search of Pedo Island would have been done closer to time of arrest rather than death.  I doubt it was a search but rather a “get”.
> 
> A dozen FBI agents raid Jeffrey Epstein's 'Pedophile Island'



That’s weird.  I wonder why the raid happened after the guy died, instead of right after he was arrested.  Seems like co-conspirators would have had a whole lot of time to do away with incriminating evidence.


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2019)

The Epstein case is conspiracy fodder in 1800, 1900, let alone today's climate.

In this case, Occam's Razor may need a little sharpening. The whole thing is too perfect.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 13, 2019)

Duck test: looks like one, sounds like one, walks like one, it probably is one...


----------



## Gunz (Aug 13, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> That’s weird.  I wonder why the raid happened after the guy died, instead of right after he was arrested.  Seems like co-conspirators would have had a whole lot of time to do away with incriminating evidence.



IIRC Palm Beach PD did a lengthy undercover investigation of Epstein after the first allegations of underage sex. I know they searched his Palm Beach house and confiscated photos and documents that led to the original charges. That evidence and the stuff NYPD found in his New York mansion would still be on hand.



Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Ever see the FBI do a raid? It ain't a dozen agents. They come out in full force like in platoon strength, Everything is photographed and logged, etc. Every inch. A dozen agents for a island? Yeah, my bullshit meter is pegged with this whole deal.



We joked about a dozen FBI SAs but New York investigators and Virgin Islands PD were also involved in the raid on Pedo Island so it's quite possible--and probable--that the _Daily Mail_ got their numbers screwed up.

And I'm not so sure that any of the co-conspirators had access to Pedo Island after Epstein's arrest. Which means there may have been some pristine stuff still in the house.


----------



## Brill (Aug 13, 2019)

AWP said:


> Placing a 96 YO judge in charge of a case like this? Uh, what?



He was probably the only one not on a visitor log.


----------



## Brill (Aug 13, 2019)

Box said:


> Nothing about my faith in government is funny anymore - it hasn't been funny for quite some time now.
> 
> It's why I prefer to rely on snarky partisan sarcasm to get me through the day.
> ...and coffee.
> Snarky partisan sarcasm and well brewed coffee is what gets me through the day.



I ain’t quittin you!!!..for 7.5 years and then you’re on your own.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 13, 2019)

Box said:


> It's why I prefer to rely on snarky partisan sarcasm to get me through the day.
> ...and coffee.
> Snarky partisan sarcasm and well brewed coffee is what gets me through the day.



Beer and Whiskey tend to help as well.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 13, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> That’s weird.  I wonder why the raid happened after the guy died, instead of right after he was arrested.  Seems like co-conspirators would have had a whole lot of time to do away with incriminating evidence.



Makes no sense, I would be running a search warrant the same time he was arrested, or soon after.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 13, 2019)

Somebody pays the bulls to take a walk while persons unknown pay Epstein a visit in his cell, do the deed and take off. I know how this shit goes down...I just started season 3 of the Sopranos.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 13, 2019)

They kept El Chapo alive without incident. But of course a drug king pin ain't the same as a dude who runs a international child sex trafficking network and flys O'l slick Willy around 26 times on his private jet...


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 13, 2019)

He said the right things to the shrink to get off suicide watch, waited for the right moment and took his own life....sometimes it is what it is.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 13, 2019)

> A person familiar with the probe of Jeffrey Epstein's death at a federal jail says guards are suspected of falsifying log entries to show they were checking on inmates in his unit every half hour, when they actually weren't.



The Latest: Epstein guards suspected of falsifying logs

Well, well...the tale grows. Somebody *cough* Epstein conspirator *cough* forgot to disable the cameras. I mean, what's a few thousand to keep your secrets from getting out.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 13, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> They kept El Chapo alive without incident. But of course a drug king pin ain't the same as a dude who runs a international child sex trafficking network and flys O'l slick Willy around 26 times on his private jet...


Thing is, I think El Chapo was expecting one of his nitwit sons to break him out; probably still is.


----------



## Box (Aug 13, 2019)

On the subject of Occam's Razor...
...I wonder how many times this "Occam" fellow has cut himself shaving.

That poor mother fucker ought to be bled dry by now - death by a thousand cuts from that damn razor


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 13, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Likely it went a bit more like this....


^ My version of the conspiracy is closest to this one.

Jeff, the guards are going to be gone for awhile.  You know what to do. Make sure you do it right this time.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 14, 2019)

So the guards falsified their logs because they fell asleep.  Ok, what about the camera system?


----------



## Box (Aug 14, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> So the guards falsified their logs because they fell asleep.  Ok, what about the camera system?



Sometimes, a piece of electronic technology will simply '_go to sleep_' when it is overworked and under-trained
-nothing to see here
_-move along_
Now - when the camera is subpoenaed and subsequently stops working - then it is found out that the original owners cancelled their extended warranty RIGHT before the camera stopped working

THEN we can talk about full-on collusion to commit conspiracy


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 14, 2019)

The pixies were distorted by an uncontrollable influence caused by the microwave that the hard drives were stored in.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 14, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> He said the right things to the shrink to get off suicide watch, waited for the right moment and took his own life....sometimes it is what it is.



Well, hell, you're no fun.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 14, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> He said the right things to the shrink to get off suicide watch, waited for the right moment and took his own life....sometimes it is what it is.


How are we supposed to make witty Arkancide memes out of the truth? You’re a penis wrinkle. 🤣🤣


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 14, 2019)

Talk about a twist...  lol

Did Jeffrey Epstein 'have portrait of Bill Clinton in blue dress?'


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 14, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> Talk about a twist...  lol
> 
> Did Jeffrey Epstein 'have portrait of Bill Clinton in blue dress?'



Omg this story keeps getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 14, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> Talk about a twist...  lol
> 
> Did Jeffrey Epstein 'have portrait of Bill Clinton in blue dress?'


This is pure gold.  I hope it's true just for the bizarro factor.   I don't even think @AWP could dream this one up.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 14, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Omg this story keeps getting weirder and weirder.



The good thing is there's a Prince tied up into this.  The best tabloids in the world are British and they'll rip apart every perverted bit of it.


----------



## Box (Aug 14, 2019)

I remember a time when I would go to the movies - relax, be entertained, and eventually leave the theater smiling and joking how "_Hollywood is so full of crap- that shit wold NEVER happen in real life_"

Now - I dont even go to the movies anymore because it just fucks up my head trying to decide if I am watching a movie, or CNN, or a Sitcom, or reality TV, or MSDNC, or a documentary.  *ALL THE STORY LINES ARE THE SAME NOW.*
Movies have become more believable than the shit that goes on around the world.

Like that time that a lady with oddly colored skin invaded the big city with all of her flamboyant friends wearing their leotards and masks...
...or was that a Marvel Movie

Or when that big time power broker in New York had a grip on all of the police and politicians in the city - he had a bunch of kids - his daughter became a socialite and one of his sons eventually followed in his fathers footsteps and took over as the top dog with influence over all of the police and politicians in the city.
His other son was an oddball named Fredo

Fuck - I can't tell if its live or if its Memorex


----------



## Gunz (Aug 14, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> This is pure gold.  I hope it's true just for the bizarro factor.   I don't even think @AWP could dream this one up.



Oh, yeah, he could. On any Monday.


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> This is pure gold.  I hope it's true just for the bizarro factor.   I don't even think @AWP could dream this one up.





Ocoka said:


> Oh, yeah, he could. On any Monday.


----------



## GOTWA (Aug 15, 2019)

The autopsy is showing reports of broken bones in his neck that are more often tied to homicidal strangulation than suicide by hanging. If he hung himself, where are the items he used? Is it possible to cause that much trauma by self strangulation by hand? doesn't one just pass out at that point? It's like having a self inflicted gunshot wound with no gun by the body.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 15, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> The autopsy is showing reports of broken bones in his neck that are more often tied to homicidal strangulation than suicide by hanging. If he hung himself, where are the items he used? Is it possible to cause that much trauma by self strangulation by hand? doesn't one just pass out at that point? It's like having a self inflicted gunshot wound with no gun by the body.



Is it possible to break those bones while choking on a baby's arm, holding on to an apple?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 15, 2019)

AWP said:


>



Wow.  Is that a throwback to your original screen name on SN?


----------



## AWP (Aug 15, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Wow.  Is that a throwback to your original screen name on SN?



Just worked out that way. That's a previous life.


----------



## digrar (Aug 15, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> What's the likelihood *he *paid a guard x amount of money to turn a blind eye for a few minutes?



Was that Jeffery, or Bill?


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 15, 2019)

Valid question. But I'm not ready to die yet, so it was all Epstein.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 15, 2019)

I would just like to publicly state that I have absolutely zero evidence that could implicate the Clintons, and that I think they are decent people. That is all.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 15, 2019)

AWP said:


> Just worked out that way. That's a previous life.



Well I for one found it both funny and witty, and think you are going to make it in SOF.


----------



## AWP (Aug 16, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Well I for one found it both funny and witty, and think you are going to make it in SOF.



I award you all of the cross-history points.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 16, 2019)

Bambi said:


> I would just like to publicly state that I have absolutely zero evidence that could implicate the Clintons, and that I think they are decent people. That is all.



They turn off the sun at night for me.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Aug 16, 2019)

Jeffrey Epstein’s Bodyguard on His Former Boss’s Lifestyle, Cruelty, and Suicide

Interview with Epstein's bodyguard making rounds on reddit etc; interesting read, spooky end.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 16, 2019)

Hungry_Dog said:


> Jeffrey Epstein’s Bodyguard on His Former Boss’s Lifestyle, Cruelty, and Suicide
> 
> Interview with Epstein's bodyguard making rounds on reddit etc; interesting read, spooky end.


Sounds like the Clintons have people at the FBI on their payroll.


----------



## Brill (Aug 16, 2019)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Sounds like the Clintons have people at the FBI on their payroll.



2016 called to say, and I quote, “Ya think?”


----------



## Box (Aug 16, 2019)

> 2016 called to say, and I quote, “Ya think?”



_"Dude, this was two years ago. We're still talking about the most mundane thing."_

Besides, _"What difference, at this point, does it make?  It is our job to figure out what happened and do everything we can to prevent it from ever happening again...._

...that is all


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 16, 2019)

Hold up...the Medical Examiner did the autopsies of JFK and MLK, and worked on cases that were tied to OJ, Billy Martin, and Michael Brown.


----------



## GOTWA (Aug 16, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Hold up...the Medical Examiner did the autopsies of JFK and MLK, and worked on cases that were tied to OJ, Billy Martin, and Michael Brown.



The lawyers asked him to be present, but he did not perform the procedure. 

JFK and MLK pathologist didn't perform Epstein's autopsy


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 16, 2019)

AWP said:


> I award you all of the cross-history points.



probably fewer than a dozen people here who know that backstory


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 17, 2019)

Just like when Weinstein finally went down...you can't make this shit up: Stephen Hawking pictured on Jeffrey Epstein's 'Island of Sin'


----------



## BubbaBites111 (Aug 17, 2019)

This is... juicy Jeffrey Epstein’s Bodyguard on His Former Boss’s Lifestyle, Cruelty, and Suicide


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 19, 2019)

Jeffrey Epstein signed a will two days before he apparently hanged himself.

Jeffrey Epstein signed will 2 days before death in Manhattan jail


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 19, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Jeffrey Epstein signed a will two days before he apparently hanged himself.
> 
> Jeffrey Epstein signed will 2 days before death in Manhattan jail


Why didn't he do it earlier? Wouldn't have done much good had he been successful two weeks prior.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 20, 2019)

First time was emotional, second time was planned (?)


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 20, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Jeffrey Epstein signed a will two days before he apparently hanged himself.
> 
> Jeffrey Epstein signed will 2 days before death in Manhattan jail


This will likely get thrown out as part of a group action lawsuit against his estate.  This would fall under "voidable transfers".


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 2, 2019)

To use my very favorite Youtube clip....






Millionaire thought to have key info on Epstein scandal vanishes

A millionaire model agency boss who is thought to have key information about the Jeffrey Epstein scandal 'has disappeared like a ghost without a trace'.

Jean-Luc Brunel, 72, has vanished as police seek to ask the Frenchman 'urgent' questions about the paedophile.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 30, 2019)

Epstein's body bore marks of strangulation, claims medical examiner


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## GOTWA (Oct 30, 2019)

The Epstein scandal died out...


----------



## Gordus (Oct 30, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> Epstein's body bore marks of strangulation, claims medical examiner


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Oct 30, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> The Epstein scandal died out...



It's obnoxious how predictable the coverage of these type of events are, as in you can pretty much guess something else is going to immediately crop up in the cycle. Could be I'm just biased towards the revolving door of click bait that the news is these days. 

The Vegas shooting was another one that I remember having a lot more questions than answers and some of the hypotheticals were looking pretty sketchy; but whoop under the rug it went.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Box (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Dame (Oct 30, 2019)

Guess who is going to have a heart attack. Guess. I bet you get it.






Dr. Michael Baden speaks during a news conference to share preliminary results of a second autopsy done on Michael Brown in St. Louis County, Mo., in 2014. Hired by Jeffrey Epstein’s brother, Baden told Fox News on Oct. 29, 2019, that some injuries found on the 66-year-old Epstein‘s body “are extremely unusual in suicidal hangings” and more consistent with “homicidal strangulation.” (Jeff Roberson / AP)


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Nov 8, 2019)

Gotta love the journalistic integrity of the MSM.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Chopstick (Nov 9, 2019)

I thought this was a particular interesting and well done article published by the Chicago Tribune this week.  I only hope that Mr. Kass does not have any accidental suicide in his future. 
Column: Jeffrey Epstein and Brett Kavanaugh, for ABC News, a tale of double standards




> ABC lawyers earned their pay and issued statements that the Epstein reporting wasn’t up to standard. And a Robach statement was issued, saying that the Project Veritas video caught her “in a private moment. … I was upset that an important interview I had conducted with Virginia Roberts didn’t air because I could not obtain sufficient corroborating evidence to meet ABC’s editorial standards.”
> 
> Again: Where were those standards when Avenatti client Julie Swetnick smeared Kavanaugh about leading the gang-rape crew?
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Nov 12, 2019)

Joe Rogan's interesting take. To wit: a honeypot by a foreign intelligence service to trap key figures for the purposes of blackmail.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Nov 13, 2019)

AWP said:


> Joe Rogan's interesting take. To wit: a honeypot by a foreign intelligence service to trap key figures for the purposes of blackmail.


I think solely blaming a foreign intelligence service is a bridge too far. Whatever sick shtick Epstein was running, he was getting cover from someone in our intel agencies and NATO. Considering what the FBI has released on the finders, I'm assuming Epstein's pedophile island was the evolution of the finders blackmail operation. An island away from the prying eyes and mass information relays of an emerging digital era, where the business of human degeneracy went on as usual.

As an aside. The police reports on the finders group have many redactions, especially when it comes to identifying the individuals associated with child abuse and worse. Makes one wonder who those sick fuckers are and where they stand now.


----------



## Airbud (Nov 13, 2019)

AWP said:


> Joe Rogan's interesting take. To wit: a honeypot by a foreign intelligence service to trap key figures for the purposes of blackmail.



That seems to be Eric Weinstein’s hypothesis as well (friend of Joe Rogan/frequent podcast guest).

He’s pointed out that there doesn’t seem to be any trading records etc. when it comes to the source of Epstein’s wealth.

He has an interesting perspective since he has worked in the financial sector and (I believe) actually met Epstein on at least on occasion.


----------



## AWP (Nov 13, 2019)

From 60 Miniutes in Australia. They even interview some of the victims. I'm halfway through and it pretty good.

I have to wonder what documentation is out there. A guy like that wouldn't put all of his turn-a-blind-eye blackmail material in one place.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 13, 2019)

The memes for this whole thing have been the. BEST. EVAR.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Nov 13, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> The memes for this whole thing have been the. BEST. EVAR.


You should see the new memes about killing pedo's and their accomplices. People are baying for blood and I don't blame them.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Brill (Nov 19, 2019)

Dad joke!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196832831810539520


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Scarecrow (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 30, 2019)

A friend of mine in Wisconsin just did this while waiting for his wife....


----------



## Brill (Dec 9, 2019)

I guess I’m an art lover now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203875430803087367


----------



## Gunz (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## DA SWO (Dec 9, 2019)

The meme's and shirts should serve as a warning to the political class that people are getting tired of their shit.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 9, 2019)

LOL

'Epstein didn't kill himself' written where $120,000 banana hung

Roderick Webber, 46, from Massachusetts, was swiftly taken away by police after writing in red lipstick: 'Epstien (sic) didn't kill himself.'

The 46-year-old wrote the message on a wall at the gallery where a banana had previously been displayed been on display.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 9, 2019)

Maybe it's just me....but I would never pay $120,000 for a banana. Don't get me wrong, I like bananas. But you _really_ gotta like bananas to pay that kind of money. Either that, or you're just a fucking insane maniac.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Dec 10, 2019)

Gunz said:


> Maybe it's just me....but I would never pay $120,000 for a banana. Don't get me wrong, I like bananas. But you _really_ gotta like bananas to pay that kind of money. Either that, or you're just a fucking insane maniac.



And no kidding; it was performance art, the banana was eaten afterwards.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 10, 2019)

Hungry_Dog said:


> And no kidding; it was performance art, the banana was eaten afterwards.



Maybe it's just me...but I would never pay $120,000 for a performance art banana.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 11, 2019)

Gunz said:


> Maybe it's just me...but I would never pay $120,000 for a performance art banana.


I wouldn't pay $120k for performance art!

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 11, 2019)

I was wondering how long it was going to take for someone to post a message like this.

Virginia Roberts posts chilling tweet claiming 'I'm not suicidal'

Virginia Roberts has posted a chilling message on Twitter announcing 'I am not suicidal' after giving a high-profile interview accusing powerful figures including Prince Andrew of sexually abusing her.

The 36-year-old, who claims she was a sex trafficking victim of paedophile Jeffrey Epstein, wrote: 'If something happens to me - in the sake of my family do not let this go away and help me to protect them. Too many evil people want to see me quieted.'


----------



## Box (Dec 11, 2019)

...I dont know - talking about suicide is a sign that you might be suicidal.   Poor girl might have some problems that she isn't asmitting to.  Its a shame that she is probably going to suicide her self before long.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 11, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I was wondering how long it was going to take for someone to post a message like this.
> 
> Virginia Roberts posts chilling tweet claiming 'I'm not suicidal'
> 
> ...


I'd have 50 concealed cameras in my house to tape my "suicide".
Time delayed e-mail that'd go out in the event I was suicided.


----------



## Box (Dec 11, 2019)

> I'd have 50 concealed cameras in my house



Epstein had video security cameras that were being monitored 24/7 to make sure he didn't suicide himself...


----------



## Board and Seize (Dec 11, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I was wondering how long it was going to take for someone to post a message like this.
> 
> Virginia Roberts posts chilling tweet claiming 'I'm not suicidal'



If it hasn't already been named (this type of message) I'm officially coining it:

"Suicide" Canary

Reference to warrant canaries, only wish we had an air quote emoji to use instead of quotes around suicide.


----------



## AWP (Dec 19, 2019)

In a move every one of you will find shocking...

Surveillance footage taken during first Epstein suicide attempt missing



> Tartaglione’s lawyer had requested that the footage be preserved — but prosecutors admitted in a court hearing Wednesday that the footage has gone missing, the lawyer, Bruce Barket, said.
> “I don’t know the details of how it was lost or destroyed or why it wasn’t retained when it should have been,” Barket said.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 19, 2019)

What the hell.


----------



## Box (Dec 19, 2019)

The footage is hiding so it doesn't get suicided


----------



## AWP (Dec 19, 2019)

NCIS: Our investigation of NSW is horrible.
NY State: hold my beer


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 19, 2019)

AWP said:


> NCIS: Our investigation of NSW is horrible.
> NY State: hold my beer








Everyone remotely involved in that shitshow should be locked up for, at a minimum, gross incompetence until some actual explanations are given.


----------



## Brill (Dec 21, 2019)

From the Twitter


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2020)

AWP said:


> In a move every one of you will find shocking...
> 
> Surveillance footage taken during first Epstein suicide attempt missing



Deleted...inadvertently...like Krugman’s IP miraculously downloaded kiddie porn all by itself.


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 9, 2020)

lindy said:


> Deleted...inadvertently...like Krugman’s IP miraculously downloaded kiddie porn all by itself.


Looks like the internet might yet have a greater economic impact on him than fax machines ever did!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 9, 2020)

Board and Seize said:


> Looks like the internet might yet have a greater economic impact on him than fax machines ever did!



Wow.  Those predictions didn’t age well.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 9, 2020)

lindy said:


> Deleted...inadvertently...like Krugman’s IP miraculously downloaded kiddie porn all by itself.



It’s unlikely, but not impossible. Smart appliances can be hacked to spam or host porn, just like the smart fridge showing PornHub on the showroom floor. A less than net-savvy individual can find his IP compromised if he’s not careful.

I just doubt that’s the case. Hoofbeats, horses, and whatnot.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 17, 2020)

For anyone wondering how Esptein and his circle became so prolific, check out what the West German govt was doing back in the 70's. Turns out the leftist academic community advocated for stuff like this.

Berlin authorities placed children with pedophiles for 30 years | DW | 15.06.2020


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 2, 2020)

This is getting interesting again.

Ghislaine Maxwell, longtime Jeffrey Epstein associate, arrested


----------



## GOTWA (Jul 2, 2020)

Shall we start the over/under on how long it takes....?


----------



## Dame (Jul 2, 2020)

I give her two days.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 2, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> This is getting interesting again.
> 
> Ghislaine Maxwell, longtime Jeffrey Epstein associate, arrested


  Just gonna grab a beer and sit back to watch the shit show...


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 2, 2020)

Any wagers on her being suicided?


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 2, 2020)

Let's be careful with the suicide or suicided comments please. We don't condone nor approve of that happening, especially with military members here who may need support. 

Fully get the joke @Gunpowder , it's a sensitive topic.

Carry on.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 2, 2020)

So if I have the narrative right, she snuck back into the country, basically lived on the run in various parts of New England, and then bought a house through an anonymized LLC, had a bunch of bank accounts under fake names.  I mean, if you're trying to live on the run, living in the US probably isn't where you want to be?

Ghislaine Maxwell, longtime Jeffrey Epstein associate, arrested for recruiting and abusing girls in sex-trafficking ring

ETA: Here's the "House" err Mansion.  Guess she wanted to keep her lavish lifestyle, not exactly what I would call hiding.

Drone footage shows just how secluded Ghislaine Maxwell’s hideaway was


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 3, 2020)

One more puzzle piece. Judge in Epstein case, who is refusing to release the case's grand jury records, has connections to State Attorney Dave Aronberg, Ex State Attorney Barry Krischer, and Sheriff Ric Bradshaw.

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/state/florida/article243320521.html

Dave Aronberg: Dave Aronberg - Wikipedia
Barry Kischer: Ex-Palm Beach attorney blasts Alex Acosta over Epstein criticism
Rick Bradshaw: https://www.miamiherald.com/news/state/florida/article233102457.html


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 6, 2020)

So, who's taking bets here...
Ghislaine Maxwell has tested positive for COVID-19 in New Hampshire jail, DOJ reports

(note: the link above is to a satire site)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm interested to see what happens if/when she starts naming names, and if one of those names turns out to be President Trump.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 6, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm interested to see what happens if/when she starts naming names, and if one of those names turns out to be President Trump.


or Bill Clinton...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> So, who's taking bets here...
> Ghislaine Maxwell has tested positive for COVID-19 in New Hampshire jail, DOJ reports
> 
> (note: the link above is to a satire site)


"hate cause"...I laughed at your post when I thought it was real.  I even clicked the link and the first few paragraphs did not present like sarcasm or satire. 

Simply out of curiosity, did you know it was satire when you posted it?  

To add -  

No, Ghislaine Maxwell Has Not Tested Positive for COVID-19 in Jail


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 6, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm interested to see what happens if/when she starts naming names, and if one of those names turns out to be President Trump.


The foaming at the mouth liberal twitteratti...somehow enough people on my feed like or retweet this stuff.  They want it to happen.  They want another impeachment.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 6, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> The foaming at the mouth liberal twitteratti...somehow enough people on my feed like or retweet this stuff.  They want it to happen. * They want another impeachment.*



I think another impeachment is almost certain to happen unless the Republicans retake the House.  It really fires up the liberal base, and there does not appear to be any negative consequences for it.  If they can use anything at all out of the Epstein scandal, they might even be able to squeeze one in before the election.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 6, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> "hate cause"...I laughed at your post when I thought it was real.  I even clicked the link and the first few paragraphs did not present like sarcasm or satire.
> 
> Simply out of curiosity, did you know it was satire when you posted it?
> 
> ...


Ha... I did the same thing when I first saw it, which is why I edited to add the note.  When looking at their site, the other "articles" are clearly satire but, this one didn't come off the same way.


----------



## AWP (Jul 6, 2020)

If you're in her position, she has blackmail material. She has notes, records, pictures, videos even. Does she use that? Who does she trust with that info? Does she snitch and go WITSEC? Does she take her secrets to the grave? Does she legit suicide out or is she murdered?

Frankly, this isn't some murder or robbery beef. If I'm in her position I take my chances with WITSEC and fundamentally alter modern history with my cache of dirt.


----------



## Dame (Jul 6, 2020)

So to those wondering how she could possibly be "hiding" in a mansion in New Hampshire for so long, you have a very legitimate question.
This may be the answer.


> *There are no coincidences here, folks.* – FBI agents working under the auspices of the DOJ’s Southern District of New York (SDNY) office arrested long-time associate of and procurer for convicted pedophile Jeffrey Epstein, Ghislain Maxwell. Maxwell has somehow managed to remain on the lam for the last year, since Epstein himself was arrested and then likely killed a few weeks later in a New York prison. She has done that despite a supposed FBI-directed manhunt managed out of the SDNY.
> 
> Hey, guess what other big news was made out of the SDNY just 11 days ago? That’s right: Attorney General William Barr fired the lead, court-appointed U.S. Attorney in that office, Geoffrey Berman. He also ordered DOJ Inspector General Michael Horowitz to conduct aggressive oversight of the activities of current acting US Attorney Audrey Strauss and her staff. If you think these events are unrelated and a mere coincidence, well, you might just be naive.


Ghislaine Maxwell Arrested Just 11 Days After Geoffrey Berman was Fired


----------



## AWP (Jul 7, 2020)

Dame said:


> So to those wondering how she could possibly be "hiding" in a mansion in New Hampshire for so long, you have a very legitimate question.
> This may be the answer.
> 
> Ghislaine Maxwell Arrested Just 11 Days After Geoffrey Berman was Fired



So what's your take? They were protecting her and the firing paved the way for the capture?


----------



## AWP (Jul 7, 2020)

This is awesome. The author of the tweet in question? She's the former CEO of Reddit. Good thing there wasn't an easy way to tell everyone about this underage sex trafficking ring known to many players in Silicon Valley...

Now I really hope Maxwell talks. This could be the start of 2020's amazing second half.

Silicon Valley Leader: We ‘Suspected’ Ghislaine Maxwell Was ‘Supplying Underage Girls for Sex’

The tweet:


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 7, 2020)

Is she Epstein's backup plan?  

Ghislaine Maxwell has copies of Jeffrey Epstein sex tapes, ex-friend says


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 7, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Is she Epstein's backup plan?
> 
> Ghislaine Maxwell has copies of Jeffrey Epstein sex tapes, ex-friend says


I don't know but hopefully she also has a backup plan.


----------



## Dame (Jul 7, 2020)

AWP said:


> So what's your take? They were protecting her and the firing paved the way for the capture?


I believe that's entirely possible.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 7, 2020)

AWP said:


> This is awesome. The author of the tweet in question? She's the former CEO of Reddit. Good thing there wasn't an easy way to tell everyone about this underage sex trafficking ring known to many players in Silicon Valley...
> 
> Now I really hope Maxwell talks. This could be the start of 2020's amazing second half.
> 
> ...


Yeah I read that.  Was, uh, wild.  How cool for her to come out, but then I wonder who Ghislaine hooked her up with?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 7, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> So, who's taking bets here...
> Ghislaine Maxwell has tested positive for COVID-19 in New Hampshire jail, DOJ reports
> 
> (note: the link above is to a satire site)


Well...let’s jus wait and see!  LOL

Ghislaine Maxwell is in14-day COVID isolation at 'Brooklyn jail — Daily Mail


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 7, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well...let’s jus wait and see!  LOL
> 
> Ghislaine Maxwell is in14-day COVID isolation at 'Brooklyn jail — Daily Mail



Swear to God if she gets whacked, I don't care how tinfoil hat it sounds but I'm done with Government et al.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 7, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well...let’s jus wait and see!  LOL
> 
> Ghislaine Maxwell is in14-day COVID isolation at 'Brooklyn jail — Daily Mail


What the....  

I think I posted it here the other day.  You can no longer tell the real from the fake anymore.  Think it can't possibly be true? Give it a day...

What a time to be alive.

Do you think it's possible the Daily Mail got punked with that other story?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 7, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Do you think it's possible the Daily Mail got punked with that other story?


While the DM “is” a tabloid, I have always found more truth than for fiction in their stories.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 7, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> While the DM “is” a tabloid, I have always found more truth than for fiction in their stories.


Agreed.  It's certainly not at the level as a  satire news site.  I've often found it to be as credible, and sometimes moreso, than some other "main stream" sources in the content I've read.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 7, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well...let’s jus wait and see!  LOL
> 
> Ghislaine Maxwell is in14-day COVID isolation at 'Brooklyn jail — Daily Mail


SOP for new intakes.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 7, 2020)

medicchick said:


> SOP for new intakes.


Don’t wreck our tinfoil fun!


----------



## medicchick (Jul 7, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Don’t wreck our tinfoil fun!


Lack of sleep makes me logical.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 7, 2020)

I am betting she has dirt on many influential people in the who's who world....she can write her own plea deal.


----------



## Dame (Jul 7, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> While the DM “is” a tabloid, I have always found more truth than for fiction in their stories.


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 7, 2020)

medicchick said:


> SOP for new intakes.



I enjoy my illuminati time. Don't ruin it!


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 7, 2020)

medicchick said:


> SOP for new intakes.


You and your damn facts...  😉


----------



## CQB (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## AWP (Jul 11, 2020)

A couple of articles about our favorite girl.From the Daily Mail, but I checked to see if the lawyer's quotes were real. They are. Insane, the defense of this woman is insane.

Ghislaine Maxwell argues for her to be released on $5million bail

She hasn't see Epstein in 10 years? Yeah, okay...

Ghislaine Maxwell's attorneys: federal indictment is 'meritless'

The victim isn't a victim because she consented to the abuse. Uh...I've seen this porn before. I hope you have it on camera.


----------



## GOTWA (Jul 11, 2020)

AWP said:


> A couple of articles about our favorite girl.From the Daily Mail, but I checked to see if the lawyer's quotes were real. They are. Insane, the defense of this woman is insane.
> 
> Ghislaine Maxwell argues for her to be released on $5million bail
> 
> ...


I will lose any hope I have left if she's released on bail. The sad thing, considering the environment and the shit the media pushes, her reasoning that COVID-19 is more dangerous than a conspirator/facilitator of a human sex trafficking ring for the wealthy is likely to hold up.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 11, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> I will lose any hope I have left if she's released on bail. The sad thing, considering the environment and the shit the media pushes, her reasoning that COVID-19 is more dangerous than a conspirator/facilitator of a human sex trafficking ring for the wealthy is likely to hold up.


Well, our wonderful State Attorneys Generals and Sheriffs everywhere released people from prison and jail.  Many of them dangerous criminals, because of "COVID-19" concerns.  Enough of them committed crimes immediately after release where you go: WTF are you doing?


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 11, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> I will lose any hope I have left if she's released on bail. The sad thing, considering the environment and the shit the media pushes, her reasoning that COVID-19 is more dangerous than a conspirator/facilitator of a human sex trafficking ring for the wealthy is likely to hold up.


I'd rather see her out on bail then get suicided at MCC.
Let her pay for the security needed to keep her alive.


----------



## Dame (Jul 11, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> I'd rather see her out on bail then get suicided at MCC.
> Let her pay for the security needed to keep her alive.


Doesn't matter what she pays, or where she stays; she's a dead woman walking.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 12, 2020)

Dame said:


> Doesn't matter what she pays, or where she stays; she's a dead woman walking.


To quote The Godfather.....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 20, 2020)

So um...wtf.  So, guessing the Federal Judge got doxed. 

Attorney who was found dead named as primary suspect in fatal shooting at federal judge's home


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2020)

How long before the 'Rona claims Ghislaine?

Judge rules explosive Ghislaine Maxwell docs be unsealed


----------



## GOTWA (Jul 24, 2020)

Hill'rona Clinton is waiting to strike.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 24, 2020)

AWP said:


> How long before the 'Rona claims Ghislaine?
> 
> Judge rules explosive Ghislaine Maxwell docs be unsealed


I figured the Judge would have a car crash this weekend.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 24, 2020)

Deadpool predictions heating up...


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 24, 2020)

They’re going to release the flight logs. People are going to lose their shit, if 10% of what people assume are saying is true (I.e., pedogate).

Literally earth shattering. Orrrrrrrrrrr just another thing. Who knows.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 24, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> They’re going to release the flight logs. People are going to lose their shit, if 10% of what people assume are saying is true (I.e., pedogate).
> 
> Literally earth shattering. Orrrrrrrrrrr just another thing. Who knows.


Yep, but it also has sealed testimony where she talks about her sex life, so we find out who she slept with.


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Yep, but it also has sealed testimony where she talks about her sex life, so we find out who she slept with.



I, for one, welcome Brazzers' take on the documents.

As an aside, imagine if Johnny Depp had molested children instead of his "thing" with Amber Heard. He'd still have a career!


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 25, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Yep, but it also has sealed testimony where she talks about her sex life, so we find out who she slept with.


Yeah but who the fuck cares? That has literally zero impact.

Imagine if this whole thing fizzles our to be “Ghislane Maxwell has a 9-some with the Clinton’s, the Obamas, Trump and his three ex wives.” Turns out the whole ‘Obama sex party conspiracy theory’ was correct. John Legend & Chrissy Teigen Finally Dish On Having Sex At The "Obama Thing"


So?! Then Q and the pedogate acolytes are wrong.

Thats the mistake ‘older’ people are completely missing. No shot at you, @DA SWO.

Bill Clinton getting a blowie in the oval is fucking vanilla.

Unless we are talking literal democrats spirit cooking kids on the island, this is a nothing burger.

Oh, and don’t forget, President Trump is on the logs. I know that’s inconvenient. Let’s just all remember that before we get all ‘castrate everyone’ excited.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 25, 2020)

spit roasting has some interesting autocorrect substitutions, heh.

It's inconvenient, but I'm excited to castrate everyone remotely involved, and branding iron dildos so the ladies aren't left out.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 25, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> spit roasting has some interesting autocorrect substitutions, heh.
> 
> It's inconvenient, but I'm excited to castrate everyone remotely involved, and branding iron dildos so the ladies aren't left out.


Glad I’m not the only one who caught that.

I prefer the terms “Eiffel tower” and “rotisserie chicken” because there is zero chance those autocorrect.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 25, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Glad I’m not the only one who caught that.
> 
> I prefer the terms “Eiffel tower” and “rotisserie chicken” because there is zero chance those autocorrect.


All Holes Matter


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 25, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> spit roasting has some interesting autocorrect substitutions, heh.
> 
> It's inconvenient, but I'm excited to castrate everyone remotely involved, and branding iron dildos so the ladies aren't left out.


Hey man, I am down. Just make sure we apply all the same punishments to everyone on the flight logs. 

Just to clarify- the President too, right? Cause he is on the logs.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 25, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Hey man, I am down. Just make sure we apply all the same punishments to everyone on the flight logs.
> 
> Just to clarify- the President too, right? Cause he is on the logs.


Watch the video and read the article dude. It invalidates the point you're trying to make.






Article: Trump barred Jeffrey Epstein from Mar-a-Lago over sex assault: court docs


----------



## AWP (Jul 25, 2020)

While it looks really bad to be a regular passenger on the PedoBear Express, that doesn't equal having sex with underage girls. Once the women start naming names...that changes everything. A flight log means very little without more data.

Unless you're Nathan Jessup and call the tower at Andrews AFB.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 25, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Hey man, I am down. Just make sure we apply all the same punishments to everyone on the flight logs.
> 
> Just to clarify- the President too, right? Cause he is on the logs.



As I said, yes. I'll even take an old metal playground slide and turn it into a cheese grater and that will be the first ride in the pedo death playground.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 25, 2020)

AWP said:


> While it looks really bad to be a regular passenger on the PedoBear Express, that doesn't equal having sex with underage girls. Once the women start naming names...that changes everything. A flight log means very little without more data.
> 
> Unless you're Nathan Jessup and call the tower at Andrews AFB.


Exactly my point. So maybe everyone pump the breaks on ‘castrate everyone on the logs’ rhetoric.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 25, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Watch the video and read the article dude. It invalidates the point you're trying to make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it doesn’t. It proves the point I’m making.

The president is on the logs. Not everyone on the logs is a pedophile. So tone down the rhetoric for once, and come off your preconceived biases.

At least the president continued to distance himself and has maintained lock-tight narrative. Can you imagine if he had some sort of gaff like, wishing Maxwell well? Considering that she was allegedly grooming children for rape orchestrated by Epstein? That would be a terrible look.

oh, wait...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 25, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> No, it doesn’t. It proves the point I’m making.
> 
> The president is on the logs. Not everyone on the logs is a pedophile. So tone down the rhetoric for once, and come off your preconceived biases.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that could have gone better.  But wishing her ill would also be bad.


----------



## GOTWA (Jul 25, 2020)

Should have wished her a healthy stay in lock up until the info gets released.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 25, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> No, it doesn’t. It proves the point I’m making.
> 
> The president is on the logs. Not everyone on the logs is a pedophile. So tone down the rhetoric for once, and come off your preconceived biases.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that wasn't what you were insinuating. Then again... guess I might be biased. Especially since Ol Orange Man was one of the people that tipped off the public there was something crazy going on. 

Truth is often stranger than fiction.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 25, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Yeah but who the fuck cares? That has literally zero impact.
> 
> Imagine if this whole thing fizzles our to be “Ghislane Maxwell has a 9-some with the Clinton’s, the Obamas, Trump and his three ex wives.” Turns out the whole ‘Obama sex party conspiracy theory’ was correct. John Legend & Chrissy Teigen Finally Dish On Having Sex At The "Obama Thing"
> 
> ...


Actually this figures into the perjury charge, so yeah, the feds care.

Otherwise I semi-agree with you.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 25, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Yeah, that could have gone better.  But wishing her ill would also be bad.


Yeah- but the cost of saying nothing was what, again?


----------



## AWP (Jul 31, 2020)

With Maxwell's documents finally unsealed, this bit of a deposition came to light:

https://www.newsweek.com/bill-clint...d-2-young-girls-virginia-giuffre-says-1521845



> In recently unsealed court documents involving dead child sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein and his alleged accomplice Ghislaine Maxwell, a woman named Virginia Giuffre, who publicly accused Epstein of sex trafficking, said that she once saw former Democratic President Bill Clinton on Epstein's island with "two young girls" from New York.



Not a full-on smoking gun, but it is definitely a bad look for Clinton.


----------



## Jaknight (Jul 31, 2020)

Documents of Maxwell apparently you can remove the black parts if you copy and paste them to another word program. https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.nysd.447706/gov.uscourts.nysd.447706.143.0_2.pdf


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 31, 2020)

Jaknight said:


> Documents of Maxwell apparently you can remove the black parts if you copy and paste them to another word program. https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.nysd.447706/gov.uscourts.nysd.447706.143.0_2.pdf


Holy shit!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 31, 2020)

Just out ~~~~> 74 page Giuffre depo....HS~ 
https://www.courthousenews.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Giuffre-unseal.pdf


> Q. Did Jeffrey ever tell you why he received so many massages from so many different girls?
> A. He explained to me that, in his opinion, he needed to have three orgasms a day. It was biological, like eating.


----------



## AWP (Jul 31, 2020)

I am dead serious when I say that if Maxwell ever talks, she rewrites history.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 31, 2020)

Was Clinton on the Island while he was president?


----------



## GOTWA (Jul 31, 2020)

I doubt it, but there is no way Hillary knew nothing about it.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 31, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> I doubt it, but there is no way Hillary knew nothing about it.


Don't be surprised if Hillary was a guest also.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 31, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Don't be surprised if Hillary was a guest also.


This HAS to be true. I can’t imagine it’s not. Not joking at all.

What an absolute wild time.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 31, 2020)

Not like adults want anything to do with that desiccated excuse of a female genital prosthesis... color me unsuprised.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 31, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> Not like adults want anything to do with that desiccated excuse of a female genital prosthesis... color me unsuprised.


You have the best vocabulary of any trucker I’ve known


----------



## Dame (Jul 31, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> You have the best vocabulary of any trucker I’ve known


Absolute fucking truth.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 31, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> You have the best vocabulary of any trucker I’ve known


Granted, those truckers you know, you know via a glory hole...


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 31, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Granted, those truckers you know, you know via a glory hole...


He's Canadian?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 31, 2020)

Ya know, channel 19 varies from discussions about energy policy, space exploration and nuclear energy solutions to "shut up stupid".

Having a well developed vocabulary allows precise and poignant communication, which subsequently ensures that your point is made and is memorable.  It's one thing to tell someone to go fuck themselves, they might have a feeling hurt. But when you tell them to sensually fornicate with a saguaro cactus, they'll remember who said it, and why it was said.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 31, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> Ya know, channel 19 varies from discussions about energy policy, space exploration and nuclear energy solutions to "shut up stupid".
> 
> Having a well developed vocabulary allows precise and poignant communication, which subsequently ensures that your point is made and is memorable.  It's one thing to tell someone to go fuck themselves, they might have a feeling hurt. But when you tell them to sensually fornicate with a saguaro cactus, they'll remember who said it, and why it was said.


You must’ve been a regular joy at promotion boards.


----------



## AWP (Jul 31, 2020)

This thread has become pure gold.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 19, 2020)

These photos are published and it seems not a peep out there amongst the MSM.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295782280422666243


----------



## Cookie_ (Aug 19, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> These photos are published and it seems not a peep out there amongst the MSM.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295782280422666243



Your point? Because this seems like a non-starter unless it's "Clinton was a friend of Jeff's", which we all already know.

The woman in the photo stated she never saw anything weird with Clinton and that he was a "perfect gentleman".

Photos Allegedly Show Bill Clinton Receiving Massage From Jeffrey Epstein Accuser


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 19, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> Your point? Because this seems like a non-starter unless it's "Clinton was a friend of Jeff's", which we all already know.
> 
> The woman in the photo stated she never saw anything weird with Clinton and that he was a "perfect gentleman".
> 
> Photos Allegedly Show Bill Clinton Receiving Massage From Jeffrey Epstein Accuser



What's your point?  She also saw him with two "young" women on the Island as laid out in the deposition.  So writing a selective article is cute.  

But the point is that the politics of scoring points against Trump vs hey a former president did a lot of shady shit and he's a keynote at the DNC.


----------



## Cookie_ (Aug 19, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> What's your point?  She also saw him with two "young" women on the Island as laid out in the deposition.  So writing a selective article is cute.
> 
> *But the point is that the politics of scoring points against Trump vs hey a former president did a lot of shady shit and he's a keynote at the DNC.*



Frankly I think reminding people that both of them (amongst others) had a real close relationship with Epstein is important.

I'm not a fan of the "highlight my enemies, ignore my allies" version of doing things, which is all too common.

Photos of Clinton with a woman who stated he never did anything are about as useful the photos of Trump/Melania/Maxwell/Epstein that people like to share; easy points, but ultimately worthless when not mentioning the accusations.


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 19, 2020)

Your tribe is wrong my tribe is right. Your people can't do this one thing but let's not talk about it when my people do that same thing. Let's circle jerk over how this looks super bad for our political enemy but brush it off when it's one of our own.

Does anybody not get exhausted by this? I honestly feel like it drives people further from politics at a time when we need as many people educated on it as possible.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 19, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> These photos are published and it seems not a peep out there amongst the MSM.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295782280422666243


I gotchu fam.
 

Feel free to share.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 19, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> Frankly I think reminding people that both of them (amongst others) had a real close relationship with Epstein is important.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the "highlight my enemies, ignore my allies" version of doing things, which is all too common.
> 
> Photos of Clinton with a woman who stated he never did anything are about as useful the photos of Trump/Melania/Maxwell/Epstein that people like to share; easy points, but ultimately worthless when not mentioning the accusations.



Here's my issue with these pictures.  No matter her age in the pictures, she's a victim of human/sex trafficking, starting as a child.  Don't tell me that a President of the US, even former, doesn't know what goes on around the people he associates with.


----------



## Cookie_ (Aug 19, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Here's my issue with these pictures.  No matter her age in the pictures, she's a victim of human/sex trafficking, starting as a child.  Don't tell me that a President of the US, even former, doesn't know what goes on around the people he associates with.



Awesome, that's a legitimate reason.

My grip with it is I only have to go back one page to find people defending the current President's ties to Epstein by using the "how would he know" defense, when he called that man a good friend for over a decade.


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 19, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> My grip with it is I only have to go back one page to find people defending the current President's ties to Epstein by using the "how would he know" defense, when he called that man a good friend for over a decade.



You forget, he held a Bible outside a church so he's clearly a God fearing Christian that would only associate with Epstein in only the most legitimate and legal of scenarios.

Swear to god everyone should take a high colonic and haze themselves for the amount of whataboutism and tribalism that occurs anymore. WW3 when?


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 19, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I gotchu fam.
> View attachment 35347 View attachment 35348
> 
> Feel free to share.



How does this post add to this thread in any constructive manner?

Head those last two words.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 20, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> How does this post add to this thread in any constructive manner?
> 
> Head those last two words.


To be honest, I took a page outta Alinsky's book to illustrate and subsequently mock a harsh truth. After seeing those images and captions attached, does Bill look like an innocent party?

It's akin to bitter medicine being masked by sugar, or in this case misdeeds being subject to mockery and laughter.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 20, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> To be honest, I took a page outta Alinsky's book to illustrate and subsequently mock a harsh truth. After seeing those images and captions attached, does Bill look like an innocent party?
> 
> It's akin to bitter medicine being masked by sugar, or in this case misdeeds being subject to mockery and laughter.


I am fully aware as to how this one turns out, and I am starting to question my own use of my time. 

_"I took a page outta Alinsky's book to illustrate and subsequently mock a harsh truth. After seeing the below image and the caption attached, does Donald look like an innocent party?

It's akin to bitter medicine being masked by sugar, or in this case misdeeds being subject to mockery and laughter."_




Or, conversely, "I found some questionable memes I wanted to post about a political figure I don't like; it absolves me of claiming to know the truth by making a meme (it's just jokes), which allows me to back away from the actual statement as 1) not my own and 2) "just a way to illustrate and mock a harsh truth", which, you don't know. 

Do you see how this could be conveyed as, "paralypsis, purposefully obtuse and not constructive to the conversation"?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 20, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> I am fully aware as to how this one turns out, and I am starting to question my own use of my time.
> 
> _"I took a page outta Alinsky's book to illustrate and subsequently mock a harsh truth. After seeing the below image and the caption attached, does Donald look like an innocent party?
> 
> ...


I don't know man. This is me spitballing, but I'm thinking for a meme to be effective there has to be an echo of truth. Hence the allusion to Alinsky as to why I posted the meme. If the MSM chooses to ignore something, change the tone and use another medium to get the word out.

5.  Ridicule is man's most potent weapon. There is no defense. It’s irrational. It’s infuriating. 

As for my post/s being, "paralypsis, purposefully obtuse, and not construction to the conversation", I beg to differ. I'm relatively tame with what I post.



R.Caerbannog said:


> Watch the video and read the article dude. It invalidates the point you're trying to make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For above meme. Ugly truths coated with a sugary coating of humor and ridicule are more easily digested. Whereas unmerited scorn, dressed in a similar concoction, tends to fall flat.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 20, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Snip


Your meme- layered philosophical moratorium using the medium of the zeitgeist.

My meme- not funny because you don’t like it and therefore, not the same.

Got it. Moving on.


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 20, 2020)

🤡🤡🤡


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 12, 2020)

Yup


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304963494077325312


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 21, 2020)

Can't wait to see them scurry...  lol

EVERYONE on Epstein flight logs 'to be named "sparking panic" among pals'


----------



## AWP (Sep 29, 2020)

Just a bump because this needs one.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 29, 2020)

AWP said:


> Just a bump because this needs one.


Your wish is my command:

Some updates-
Revealed: Bill Clinton’s Intimate Secret Dinner With Ghislaine Maxwell

What fascinated Prince Andrew about Ghislaine Maxwell before Epstein Scandal


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 30, 2020)

Dammit this is still a thing, huh!? I totally forgot this was going on for a minute. Are we still worried about the flu thing or no?


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 30, 2020)

Still waiting on killer bees to make a return


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 30, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Dammit this is still a thing, huh!? I totally forgot this was going on for a minute. Are we still worried about the flu thing or no?



Uber Elite Rich Perverts infected with the flu thing.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 10, 2020)

I called everyone in Jeffrey Epstein's little black book.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 19, 2020)

Update: Ghislaine Maxwell cannot keep Epstein deposition details secret, U.S. appeals court rules


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Update: Ghislaine Maxwell cannot keep Epstein deposition details secret, U.S. appeals court rules


Dead woman walking.


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2020)

This shit really needs to drop before the election. it won't of course, but it really should.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 20, 2020)

AWP said:


> This shit really needs to drop before the election. it won't of course, but it really should.


Everyone is expecting all these big names and bombshells from Maxwell.  But what if there aren't any? 

Look at the article @Ranger Psych posted.  I admittedly didn't read it all - too long - but I read a fair amount of it and it was kind of a nothingburger.  What if that's really all there is?


----------



## AWP (Oct 20, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Everyone is expecting all these big names and bombshells from Maxwell.  But what if there aren't any?
> 
> Look at the article @Ranger Psych posted.  I admittedly didn't read it all - too long - but I read a fair amount of it and it was kind of a nothingburger.  What if that's really all there is?



Then our only hope is an asteroid.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 20, 2020)

My guess is that there are probably a few people he interacted with who have a massive amount to lose if anything came to light.  The majority in his book are just people he has met or talked with at a certain point in time, being in the book wouldn't signal much nor would event attendance.  Transfer of any assets, fees, repetitive travel with, and things of that nature would require a deeper dive.  Hire a private sector person as a consultant to track the capital down.

Calling 2000 people in a "black book" (also would be called a contact book/roladex if he wasn't a huge pedo) isn't a feat.  Wealth opens a lot of doors and meetings, lot of those people were at some point probably looking to milk JE's tit as well.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 20, 2020)

I think the biggest names are already out there.  

Bill Clinton
Prince Andrew
Donald Trump

And a ton of others of the elite.  Epstein was known as a guy who threw wicked parties, kind of like Gatsby, except he was a sexual predator and kept young women enslaved.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 20, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> I think the biggest names are already out there.
> 
> Bill Clinton
> Prince Andrew
> ...



Interesting.. because I've scoured some of the public manifests for flights and didn't see any of that. only the pictures of Bill on the plane and plenty of incrementing evidence of prince andrew.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 20, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> Interesting.. because I've scoured some of the public manifests for flights and didn't see any of that. only the pictures of Bill on the plane and plenty of incrementing evidence of prince andrew.



I guess the entirety of the deposition will become public record so we'll see soon enough.  But what's the next name?  Bezos? Gates? Obama? Musk?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 20, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Everyone is expecting all these big names and bombshells from Maxwell.  But what if there aren't any?
> 
> Look at the article @Ranger Psych posted.  I admittedly didn't read it all - too long - but I read a fair amount of it and it was kind of a nothingburger.  What if that's really all there is?


The names are already out.  This was an attempt to keep her out of jail on a perjury charge, and maybe more.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 20, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> Interesting.. because I've scoured some of the public manifests for flights and didn't see any of that. only the pictures of Bill on the plane and plenty of incrementing evidence of prince andrew.



It wasn't one to his island, which may be why you missed it. Unsealed flight logs show that Trump was on Epstein's private jet in 1997

I don't think that's enough to say "Trump is free and clear" because he didn't go there though.

Epstein also threw a bunch of parties in New York and Florida that apparently had underaged kids at them as well.

I doubt we ever get hard evidence for them all, but public opinion is still a thing.

What do Trump, Clinton, and Andrew have in common?

Rich, powerful men with a proclivity for much younger, attractive women. I don't think it's outside the realm of possibility that they had sex with an underaged girl at a party thrown by a man known to keep teenagers around for that purpose.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 20, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> It wasn't one to his island, which may be why you missed it. Unsealed flight logs show that Trump was on Epstein's private jet in 1997
> 
> I don't think that's enough to say "Trump is free and clear" because he didn't go there though.
> 
> ...



I didn't miss it. I remember what came out of it was that he was on the plane for a very typical and short trip that had nothing to do with anything. I don't think anyone is denying the fact that they knew each other. There's plenty of pictures saying otherwise. I think we should be careful on accusations that any assortment with him is automatically related to child exploitation. There's enough evidence against Clinton publicly that at least make him incredibly naïve, or complicit. Same with Prince Andrew.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 20, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> It wasn't one to his island, which may be why you missed it. Unsealed flight logs show that Trump was on Epstein's private jet in 1997
> 
> I don't think that's enough to say "Trump is free and clear" because he didn't go there though.
> 
> ...


You don't think someone having sex with Trump would have come out and said something by now?  Clinton and Andrews have accusers, where is Trump's accuser?
Insinuating POTUS is a pedophile without proof is pretty low.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 20, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> I don't think it's outside the realm of possibility that they had sex with an underaged girl at a party thrown by a man known to keep teenagers around for that purpose


Dude -

Those are some pretty heavy accusations you are throwing around.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 20, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> You don't think someone having sex with Trump would have come out and said something by now?  Clinton and Andrews have accusers, where is Trump's accuser?
> Insinuating POTUS is a pedophile without proof is pretty low.





Ooh-Rah said:


> Dude -
> 
> Those are some pretty heavy accusations you are throwing around.



You're both right, I definitely phrased that badly there, my mistake.

It was not meant as an accusation. It was intended as a "these three guys have similar personalities, I wouldn't be surprised if there were similar incidents."

Do I think Trump slept with underage girls?
No.

Would I be surprised if it came out he did?
Also no.

As @Florida173 put it, I'm of the mindset that some people associating were at least "naive, if not complicit".


----------



## AWP (Oct 22, 2020)

Let's see what happens.

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...ht-to-keep-secret-slated-for-release-thursday



> U.S. District Judge Loretta Preska in Manhattan directed that a transcript of Maxwell’s testimony and other documents be released by 9 a.m. EDT (1300 GMT) on Thursday.


----------



## Jaknight (Oct 22, 2020)

And here it is Maxwell Deposition 2016


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 22, 2020)

Jaknight said:


> And here it is Maxwell Deposition 2016


Heavily redacted.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 22, 2020)

has me wondering who all these redacted names are.. some of the non-redacted one is the pilot


----------



## AWP (Oct 22, 2020)

All-in-all, it seems to be a whole of nothing unless I missed a good bit here and there.

I had to check though: the pilot is not related to Dick "Ima Write a Book or Ninety" Marcinko. I'm kind of bummed by that.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 23, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> has me wondering who all these redacted names are.. some of the non-redacted one is the pilot
> 
> View attachment 36418


Just to be clear, are you saying the hot brunette on the left is the pilot?!


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 23, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Just to be clear, are you saying the hot brunette on the left is the pilot?!



It's the blonde on the right.  Girl on the left is some model


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> Girl on the left is some model


So is the girl on the right…

Jesus.💕


----------



## Dame (Oct 23, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So is the girl on the right…
> 
> Jesus.💕


Yyyyeeessss! And if you're a good boy, she'll greet you at the pearly gates. So be good for goodness sake!


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 23, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> It's the blonde on the right.  Girl on the left is some model


Either way...I'm hanging with the wrong pilot crowd.  Daaaaammmnn.


----------



## Steve1839 (Oct 23, 2020)

Dame said:


> So be good for goodness sake!


Quoting Christmas carols before Halloween...?  Tsk, tsk, tsk...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 23, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So is the girl on the right…
> 
> Jesus.💕


model of stork


----------



## AWP (Oct 24, 2020)

The redactions are apparently pretty easy to crack.

We Cracked the Redactions in the Ghislaine Maxwell Deposition


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 12, 2020)

DOJ just completed their review of the 2007 Epstein No-Plea deal...

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/11/12/jef...for-sex-crime-deal.html?__source=twitter|main


----------



## AWP (Dec 12, 2020)

My girl JizzLane is back in the news with a $30 million bail offer. Poor thing isn't doing very well in prison and needs to be home for the holidays. Bonus: she named her husband, a tech CEO and former Coast Guard officer. I'm sure he doesn't look like a douche.






He looks like Dan Ballz-erian got AIDS from a thousand SEAL dicks before quitting to go bugger stuffed animals.

Anyway, here's the article, available via several sources.

Ghislaine Maxwell and husband Scott Borgerson will put up $30M bail


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 12, 2020)

AWP said:


> My girl JizzLane is back in the news with a $30 million bail offer. Poor thing isn't doing very well in prison and needs to be home for the holidays. Bonus: she named her husband, a tech CEO and former Coast Guard officer. I'm sure he doesn't look like a douche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch and her fake husband are gonna run. She should rot in that prison cell, enjoy her paper clothes, and think on her sins. Restricting her to nutraloaf, until she spills every secret, would be icing on the cake.

More on husband. 
CargoMetrics Founder and CEO Scott Borgerson Resigns – gCaptain
Home  | CargoMetrics


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 12, 2020)

Supposedly his "net worth" is 100 Million.  And we all know what that means, no one has that shit in cash on hand.  But it's a bond I'm guessing...he's gonna throw down 3 Million to get her out?  That Vagine must be platinum. (His ex is pretty attractive and Maxwell isn't what I would class as a 10 on the GILF scale)


----------



## Brill (Dec 12, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Supposedly his "net worth" is 100 Million.


Anyone know a good ETF that is heavy on blackmail videos of “elites” doing shady stuff? Apparently the rate of return is pretty high.


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 12, 2020)

lindy said:


> Anyone know a good ETF that is heavy on blackmail videos of “elites” doing shady stuff? Apparently the rate of return is pretty high.


I'll throw on a wig and let some rich perv touch me in a car parked behind an abandoned warehouse for a couple million.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 12, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> I'll throw on a wig and let some rich perv touch me in a car parked behind an abandoned warehouse for a couple million.


@amlove21 says you'll do it for MUCH less than that. 🤣

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 12, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> @amlove21 says you'll do it for MUCH less than that. 🤣
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)


I won't say more than this, but there's always room to negotiate.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 12, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> I won't say more than this, but there's always room to negotiate.


We start with yes in this family!!!!


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 12, 2020)

Let her run, and see what country gives her asylum. 
Then we know who Epstein was working for.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 8, 2021)

Epstein's final cellmate questioned by AG Barr after apparent suicide: report

Reyes, the last cell mate Epstein had, was questioned personally by Barr. He even called Barr a good guy.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 8, 2021)

So is the Madame still alive?


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> So is the Madame still alive?



Checks Twitter...who?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 9, 2021)

I guess she is still alive, here bail package in December was rejected.  Ghislaine Maxwell may seek bail for a third time


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2021)

To be honest, she's lived longer in custody than I expected. 

Some fuckery's going on, I can feel it.


----------



## Brill (Jan 10, 2021)

AWP said:


> Some fuckery's going on, I can feel it.



I see what you did there!!!!!


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 10, 2021)

AWP said:


> To be honest, she's lived longer in custody than I expected.
> 
> Some fuckery's going on, I can feel it.


My guess is she established a dead man drop so the data hits the www if she dies.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 12, 2021)

DA SWO said:


> My guess is she established a dead man drop so the data hits the www if she dies.


Indeed. Many of these people don't get to the positions they were and deal with the people they dealt with without having back-up for some sort of security. Your thoughts are the most probable, IMO.


----------

